

Tart is a strongly-typed general purpose programming language - jemeshsu
http://code.google.com/p/tart/

======
crazydiamond
| At the same time, it also includes a number of features not seen in any of
these languages.

I tried looking around for the new features and motivation for this language.
The intro page (<http://tart.googlecode.com/svn/site/intro/overview.html>)
opens as source for some reason (on FF6 and safari).

EDIT: Okay, intro page does have some features, although not exactly new (gc)
... hard to read due to rendering as source.

------
wickedchicken
The author of this language is very verbose in his/her documentation and it
makes it hard to infer what is cool about Tart. It would help to see some
example code of an actual problem instead of showing off various ways to
implement datastructures. How would one find the average of a list of ints?
Connect to a socket? Traverse a tree?

